# ORS - The One Ring Shooter



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's no secret that I'm not a PFS guy. Nothing personal, I just don't shoot well with them. Today I decided to try out a different no-gap style shooter, though: the ORS or one ring shooter. I lay no claim to the invention of this idea, somebody else showed one off a month or so ago and I'm sure others have used this style, too. This is the first time I've tried it, though, so I'm talking about it as if it's new to me, 'cause it is.

This rig is really fun! After I didn't give the pouch enough tweak on the first shot and hit the back of the ring I figured it out and haven't had a forkhit or flyer since. I don't hit with the same accuracy as with a normal slingshot but I do much, much better than with a PFS. I'll be trying this out more in the future!

Here's the video, it probably won't imbed so if one of the more computer savvy members (meaning most of them) want's to imbed it for me that'd be great:






The one I use in the vid is a short stave of wood with an eyebolt screwed in to it and I had so much fun with that I decided to make a smaller one with more positive indexing (making sure it's always pointed the right way, not spun in my hand the way the round one did) out of micarta:










Fun stuff!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

on the embed code, take out the s after http.

if only the full screen option would work.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're the man :thumbsup:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> You're the man :thumbsup:


thats what she said :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a stick shooter with a ring for the band attachment .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13416-stick-shooter/


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fun is why we're all here.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Its a stick shooter with a ring for the band attachment .
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13416-stick-shooter/


Yeah, I made a stick shooter once with a single band and one with two bands attached to the same point. This works a great deal better.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that''s pretty cool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the ring is a good idea, because it helps separate the bands. I have tried stick shooters before. My best results were using a Gypsy tab, which kept the bands apart like the ring. If your wrists will take the strain, it is a nice little rig, but it does require a hammer grip ... hard for me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I am a fan of stick shooters


----------

